# Problema con Air Fuel Monitor - Un integrado no funciona



## ardillabike (May 25, 2009)

Hola a todos, me presento, mi nombre es Andres, soy Colombiano 

Soy ing Mecánico e intento fabricar algo similar a lo que discuten en otro post:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/194650/

Pero mis conocimientos de electronica son muy basicos por no decir nulos, me ayudan por favor:

Fabriqué en un board este circuito: 

http://www.pelicanparts.com/techarticles/mult_air_fuel_monitor/mult_air_fuel_monitor.htm







Logré conectar a la zonda lambda pero solo la mitad de los leds se mueven con la señal (es entre 0 y 1.1v), los otros 10 leds se encienden continuamente y no muestran ninguna reaccion a la señal de la sonda.

Adjunto algunas imagenes, por favor me ayudan a buscar el problema, creo que todo esta bien conectado, del diagrama todo es muy claro para mi excepto la conexión del potenciometro...

Ademas el regulador de 5v se está calentando mucho la laminita para disipar el calor, ya tiene disipador pero aun asi en segundos es imposible tocarlo, ¿es normal?... 

Por favor ayudenme, muchas gracias


----------



## alechivo (May 28, 2009)

Holas Master te dejo otro ej: q funciona...






Componentes:

1 un LM 3914
2 un capacitor electrolítico de 2.2 microfaradio / 16 V o mayor.
3 una resistencia eléctrica 330 OHM 1/8 W
4 un Potenciómetro 4k7s
5 dos leds rojos (ALTO BRILLO)
6 dos leds amarillos (ALTO BRILLO)
7 seis leds verdes (ALTO BRILLO)
8 un zócalo para C.I. de 18 pernos (opcional)

Notas:
La pista que comunica a todos los leds es el positivo de estos.
Se indica que se puede poner una resistencia de 1ohms entre la entrada de la señar y masa para apagar el primer led, yo no lo hice ya que creo que puede cargar mas la señal de la zonda causando falsas lecturas (si me equivoco que me corrijan plz)
La conexión es: positivo puede ser de la posicion acc, de la llave, contacto, del encendedor, o directo a la bateria u otro lugar (en este caso es obligatorio meter fusible de 5 amp de por medio)
masa de cualquier lugar, y la señal directo de la zonda (cable blanco) o del ecu (mirando los conectores por detras con la tapa del ecu hacia arriba, es el de la derecha, cable blanco de abajo, quinto contando de derecha a izquieda)
Tambien se puede puentear donde dice jumper para lograr el efecto grafico de barras.


----------



## ardillabike (May 28, 2009)

Excelente, mil gracias, en caso de no encontrar el problema con el que construí me fabrico ese pues tengo casi todas las piezas. Qué pasa si uso el LM3915 en lugar del LM3914?

Esto dice en esta pagina: http://www.neoteo.com/lm3914-y-lm3915.neo

"El LM3915 difiere del LM3914 solamente en que en lugar de tener una escala lineal, posee una escala logarítmica"

La gráfica de la señal de las zondas Lambda y su comportamiento respecto a la relacion aire combustible es logaritmica, no lineal, ¿no sería mejor usar el 15?






Por otro lado, no hay problema con alimentar el circuito con 12V? El otro tiene regulador de 5V? Obviamente la idea es usar el circuito en un vehiculo...

Saludos desde Colombia.

Andres Posada


----------



## alechivo (May 28, 2009)

ardillabike en Argentina un flaco lo tiene en un auto de 4 tiempos y va de 10.. usa un zonda buena esas q son mas gordas.. ya que tiene mas presicion...
Master... tenes el datsheet... asi lo imprimi y lo hago = q el tuyo y veo dif con el q publique...
Saludos y provemos hasta sastifacernos.
Salu2.


----------



## ardillabike (May 28, 2009)

Gracias...
...me tomará un poco entender lo que escribes, definitivamente en cada pais usamos formas diferentes de expresarnos...  

Te cuento que solo tengo lo que figura en esta pagina:
http://www.pelicanparts.com/techarticles/mult_air_fuel_monitor/mult_air_fuel_monitor.htm

Tambien descargué el manual del LM3915, pero ese no es dificil encontrarlo en internet...

Estoy de acuerdo con lo que propones, si puedes intentar construir el que yo fabriqué excelente, asi comparamos los resultados, yo por mi parte me comprometo a intentar construir el que usted muestra...

Saludos

Andres Posada


----------



## alechivo (May 29, 2009)

Perfecto Andres, lo diseño para estos días. 
pd: sorry por hablar como porteño jajaja..


----------



## madmax (Oct 5, 2009)

Hola,

Disculpame ardillabike pero me parece que logaritmico significa que va de 10,100,1000,10000,....etc
Podria ser que use semilogaritmico y que la parte de la tension sea lineal.

Otra cosa:

Lei por ahi que las sondas Lambda:

*Temperatura ideal de trabajo son entre 600º y 800º a esta temperatura la respuesta de la sonda es muy rapida.
*la sonda lambda solo produce tension cuando supera los 300º

* la sonda lambda el punto medio de tension es 400 a 500mV 
pero caliente y trabajando correctamente debe oscilar entre  200mV a 700mv esta constantemente en estado de transicion 
Segun el cuadro:

   800mv a 600mv  mezcla rica excases de aire 
   400mv para abajo la mezcla es pobre exceso de aire

Podriamos hacer con un micro las lecturas el  problema es que no se cuanto es la frecuencia de transicion de  200mv a 800mv 



Saludos


----------



## broko (Oct 6, 2009)

amigo el primer circuito que posteas, funciona perfectamente, te enviare algunas fotos del trabajo (MENUDO TRABAJO), ahora por el tema del calor, te recomiendo que uses la siguiente regulacion para el voltaje con el tip35c, que fue lo que hize yo, ya que tube que poner disipadores de calor al LM3915 y se calentaban mucho porque 20 leds, consumen casi 1 amper, la que te propongo yo soporta hasta 4 amperes disipados
y para el 7905 es muy preciso, utiliza un tip35C, una resistencia de 680 ohms y un dido zener de 3.9 volts o de 4.3 voltsj espero ayudarte con algunos tips, saludos


----------



## maxigab (Oct 14, 2009)

buenas me presento soy maxi y solo queria hacer mi aporte y es el siguiente yo lo simule por que estoy interezado en armarlo, y por lo menos por simulacion andubo excelente asi que lo unico que tengo para decir es que acompaño a broko poximamente en cuanto lo arme lo subo espero que les sirva de algo saludos a todos


----------



## leandroleone (Ene 29, 2010)

Mil Gracias por toda la información, soy nuevo en este Foro y me parece Genial.. Ya empece a armarlo para mi auto (Gol G3), asi que esperemos que funcione todo.. Saludos


----------



## polakoGTI (Feb 12, 2010)

Haganlo tranquilos porque lo acabo de terminar y probar (no en el auto) y anda. A lo mejor no es la mejor implementacion, pero en cuanto lo calibre bien les digo como me quedo.
Saludos y gracias


----------



## maxigab (Feb 26, 2010)

hola como les va a todos? bueno felicito a bronko por su aporte y su experiensa, queria mas que nada preguntarte si serias tan amable de subir el diseño de tu placa ya que estoy interezado en armal y me gusto mucho como lo armastes vos. saludos a todos


----------



## thorax (Mar 7, 2010)

Por que usas el lm3915?
la diferencia entre el 3914 y el 3915 es que el 14 es lineal y el 15 es logaritmico. Esto significa que para prender cada led hacia el maximo requiere una variacion de tension (de senal) logaritmica, y no lineal.

A modo de ejemplo: 
en el 3914 por cada 1v se prende un led (de 1 a 10)
en el 3915 el primer led se prende a los 10mv, el segundo a los 100mv , el tercero a 1v...etc

No lo veo aplicable a este caso (a menos que la zona se comporte de forma logaritmica)
Si usas el 3915 te va a dar lecturas equivocadas. La zona "verde" en los leds no va a ser la zona verde de la zonda.

la otra es usar algun pic o avr con ADC y conectarle uno o dos displays de 7 segmentos.
Ahi podes representar variaciones de 0-9 o 0-99 con mucha mayor presicion y mas barato.
saludos.


----------



## fasjpelon7 (Nov 20, 2010)

acabo de armar este en un protoboard   ..pero como pruebo si funciona corectamente en la pagina donde tome el circuitodicen que si funciona pero no dicen como probarlo ...me pueden ayudar


----------



## MerLiNz (Dic 7, 2010)

buenas, creo que lo que intentas hacer no te funcionara como crees

te pongo una imagen que capte con un osciloscopio en mi coche de la señal de la sonda lambda (la variacion rapida que se produce es acelerando a 2000rpm), cuando es oscilante en mayor tiempo es en ralenti, y cuando se queda arriba es despues de acelerar.



como ves esta oscilando continuamente, esto es porque no es posible regular la mezcla tan fina que los gases siempre sean los mismos, yo en mi coche llevo una wideband (sonda lambda de banda ancha) y esta siempre oscilando, por ejemplo 14,7 luego cambia 14,8 luego 15, 14,5 luego...... y asi continuamente... y esto que el reloj tiene un delay para que sea posible su lectura ya que si no seria imposible leer los digitos.

Si lo que buscas es marcar la mezcla necesitaras una sonda de banda ancha la cual te marca de 0-5v en un rango de 10:1 a 19:1, seria lineal la señal

seria algo asi (dependiendo de la marca)





Con lo que quieres hacer estaria constantemente variando los leds de pobre a rico.


----------



## fasjpelon7 (Dic 7, 2010)

mmmmm...creo que comprare uno ya armado....los diseños que ponen en la red me parece no son correctos .....


----------



## sk8federico (Ago 23, 2011)

fasjpelon7 dijo:


> mmmmm...creo que comprare uno ya armado....los diseños que ponen en la red me parece no son correctos .....



Ya se que es viejo, pero no puedo creer lo que estoy leyendo. Hay esquemas probados que funcionan, obio si no queres pensarlo un poquito o ponerte a experimentar lo podes comprar.

---------

Estoy laburandolo también, con un 7805 para cada LM3915 ya que a mi también me calienta demasiado.
Adema agregue un realay configurable entre los primeros 5 leds para tirar un shiftlight de mezcla pobre (muy utiles en preparaciones turbo) y otro relay para poder conectar el hallmeter en una linea directa a la batería y que prenda automaticamente cuando el auto esta en contacto.
Ademas de un fusible por seguridad.
Saludos!


----------



## MerLiNz (Ago 23, 2011)

es que el problema no es del esquema, el problema es que con una sonda lambda de banda corta solo puedes ver si va rico o va pobre, osea si vas por encima de 14,7:1 o por debajo de este. Sin embargo eso no tiene ninguna utilidad, seria un adorno ya que no sabria a que relacion de gasolina vas actualmente.

Si os quereis currar uno siempre podeis comprar una sonda de banda ancha (unos 60€ la bosh) y a partir de ahi hacer vuestro diseño, con esta tendreis un rango de 10:1 hasta 17:1 creo recordar, y eso de 0-5V, con una precision de 0,1.

Por ejemplo, en una preparacion turbo, si vas a 13:1 el sensor te marca que vas rico de mezcla, sin embargo vas pobre si vas a una presion considerable, probablemente fundas los pistones. Para esto tendrias que ir a 12:1 o 11:1 dependiendo


----------



## sk8federico (Ago 23, 2011)

MerLiNz dijo:


> es que el problema no es del esquema, el problema es que con una sonda lambda de banda corta solo puedes ver si va rico o va pobre, osea si vas por encima de 14,7:1 o por debajo de este. Sin embargo eso no tiene ninguna utilidad, seria un adorno ya que no sabria a que relacion de gasolina vas actualmente.
> 
> Si os quereis currar uno siempre podeis comprar una sonda de banda ancha (unos 60€ la bosh) y a partir de ahi hacer vuestro diseño, con esta tendreis un rango de 10:1 hasta 17:1 creo recordar, y eso de 0-5V, con una precision de 0,1.
> 
> Por ejemplo, en una preparacion turbo, si vas a 13:1 el sensor te marca que vas rico de mezcla, sin embargo vas pobre si vas a una presion considerable, probablemente fundas los pistones. Para esto tendrias que ir a 12:1 o 11:1 dependiendo



Como decis, para mi la utilidad es ver cuando va pobre de nafta, para una preparación con turbo es util ya que si andas fino de nafta levanta temperatura y podes rompes todo.


----------



## MerLiNz (Ago 23, 2011)

el problema como te digo, es que si vas a 13:1 te marcara como que vas bien de mezcla, sin embargo es una mezcla demasiada pobre para un motor turbo, creeras que vas bien, y sin embargo no sera asi.


----------



## sk8federico (Ago 23, 2011)

MerLiNz dijo:


> el problema como te digo, es que si vas a 13:1 te marcara como que vas bien de mezcla, sin embargo es una mezcla demasiada pobre para un motor turbo, creeras que vas bien, y sin embargo no sera asi.



Ahhh, ok te entiendo. Entonces la opcion es una sonda wideband.
Es viable armar el hallmeter con 3 LM3915 y 30 Leds?? Tendría mas precisión en ese caso no? (todo partiendo de una buena calibración inicial)


----------



## MerLiNz (Ago 23, 2011)

si, lo podrias hacer, pero ya que te pones yo lo haria con un pic y un display, asi ves los valores, porque con leds no tendras suficiente resolucion. Si no, pues un display de 7 segmentos

yo tengo esta (comprada fabricada)







Esta con 2 displays de 7 segmentos y un pic24


----------



## sk8federico (Ago 23, 2011)

MerLiNz dijo:


> si, lo podrias hacer, pero ya que te pones yo lo haria con un pic y un display, asi ves los valores, porque con leds no tendras suficiente resolucion. Si no, pues un display de 7 segmentos
> 
> yo tengo esta (comprada fabricada)
> 
> ...



Esta excelente asi, con leds y display, voy a ver primero terminar el esquema que ya esta planteado que lo tengo todo armado, me falta perforar la placa y soldar los componentes.
Cuando lo tenga subo unas fotos y vemos si encaramos la Versión 2


----------



## sk8federico (Ago 29, 2011)

Bueno Muchachos,
Les comento que ya tengo todo armado con dos 7805 ya que uno calentaba muchísimo, y terrible decepción pero con 2 se sigue calentando muchísimo.
Me parece una falla bastante importante como para que nadie la haya reportado, no se si tendré algo mal en mi placa o que estará pasando.
Estoy haciendo las pruebas pasandole el voltaje mínimo para que enciendan todos los leds por la entrada de lambda y al cabo de 1 minuto los disipadores ya son intocables.
Lo máximo que lo deje en funcionamiento fueron 10 minutos, en los cuales se empezó a derretir la silicona que puse para fijar los cables y se marco el chasis te plástico donde hacían contacto los disipadores.
Otra cosa rara que pasa es que cuando levanta temperatura se apaga el led 9 como se ve en la foto, voy a probar de reemplazar el integrado.

Lo de la temperatura queda semi descartado que sea una falla en el circuito ya que pasaba lo mismo en el protoboard (en el protoboard probaba con un solo 7805).

Escucho sugerencias.

**Existe la opción de poner envez de en modo barra en modo de que un solo led se mueva, en el protoboard calentaba muchísimo menos de ese modo, pero no es lo planteado en el esquematico.


----------



## MerLiNz (Ago 29, 2011)

le has puesto resistencia a los leds?


----------



## sk8federico (Ago 29, 2011)

MerLiNz dijo:


> le has puesto resistencia a los leds?



No puse resistencia en los leds,  ya que en el esquemático no aparecen.
Ahora que lo pienso medido con un tester cada led estaría recibiendo 5V lo cual debería llevar resistencia.

Teniendo en cuenta que el 7805 entrega máximo 5V 1A podría poner una resistencia de 5W en el positivo, no? así no tener que desoldar todo para agregar 20 resistencias.
Saludos.


----------



## MerLiNz (Ago 29, 2011)

tienes razon, el integrado ya lleva sus resistencias internas.

Aun asi, segun he visto tu esquema no esta bien, he buscado otros y no son iguales, segun pone se le pone un potenciometro para ajustar la intensidad de los leds. Y tiene los pines de distinta forma


----------



## sk8federico (Ago 29, 2011)

Voy a probar de poner un potenciometro en serie con las 2 resistencias de 180 que salen de la pata 7 de cada integrado, segun se recomienda en:
http://jenniskens.livedsl.nl/Technical/Lamba and MAF meter.htm
"R4= LED intensity Lambda curve. Be aware that 20 LED's will cause heating of the 7805 voltage regulator".

Les aviso cuando tenga resultados.
Saludo,
Federico.

Fue la solución.
En las 2 resistencias de 180ohms que salen de la pata 7 de cada integrado puse una resistencia de 1K en serie y los reguladores calientan pero poco.
Estimo que para armar el circuito con un solo regulador la resistencia debería ser algo mas grande que 1K.
Saludos!

Muchachos, nueva consulta:
Puse un fusible de 5A en la entrada del halmeter y despues de ese fusible saque la conexion para la resistencia de la sonda, el fusible se quemo al segundo de prender el equipo.
Como deberia ser la conexion para la resistencia de la sonda?
Aguardo su respuesta.
Saludos,
Federico.


----------



## TATOROKRW5 (Oct 24, 2011)

sk8federico solucionaste lo de el fusible? a cual resistencia de la sonda te referis? por lo que veo en el diagrama la conexión de de la sonda, la señal va directo a los dos integrados. Te pregunto por que estoy a punto de armar uno de estos


----------



## sk8federico (Oct 25, 2011)

TATOROKRW5 dijo:


> sk8federico solucionaste lo de el fusible? a cual resistencia de la sonda te referis? por lo que veo en el diagrama la conexión de de la sonda, la señal va directo a los dos integrados. Te pregunto por que estoy a punto de armar uno de estos



Mi problema con el fusible fue cuando quise conectar los 2 cables blancos de la sonda (la resistencia calefactora) que me vuela el fusible, asi que la deje solamente conectada con la masa y el cable de senial (que como bien decís va a los dos integrados). La sonda me la regalo un mecánico, es usada, asi que capas esta en corto la resistencia calefactora, no estoy seguro.

Tene en cuenta lo que muestran en este esquema:
http://jenniskens.livedsl.nl/Technical/Lamba and MAF meter.htm
Que ponen un potenciómetro para regular el brillo de los leds, esto es muy importante sino calienta muchísimo el regulador 7805 (yo le puse 2 y antes de agregarle este regulador de brillo se ponían super calientes los 2 reguladores).
Espero haberte ayudado, la verdad funciona muy bien.


----------



## maq67 (Mar 5, 2012)

hola gente ! yo hice este air-fuel mixture publicado por http://siliconchip.com.au/cms/A_103710/article.html, lleva con pic 16f84 el problema es que no trabaja en forma lineal en la escala de AFR en los display, si no, como si fuese logaritmica, osea.. cuando en el display marca 14.7 esta en los 459 mvolt hasta los 694 mvolt. marca 14.7 en un rango de 235 mvolt. seria bueno si alguien con conocimiento en progra. de pic pudiera hacer las correcion en el archivo .asm http://siliconchip.com.au/cms/attachments/show.html?year=2000&month=October
aqui les dejo una muestra de como trabaja http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOVZcJPOVgc&feature=youtu.be en el archivo narrowbando2.jpg esta grafica de AFR - Voltaje.


----------



## alechivo (Mar 14, 2012)

maq67 dijo:


> hola gente ! yo hice este air-fuel mixture publicado por http://siliconchip.com.au/cms/A_103710/article.html, lleva con pic 16f84 el problema es que no trabaja en forma lineal en la escala de AFR en los display, si no, como si fuese logaritmica, osea.. cuando en el display marca 14.7 esta en los 459 mvolt hasta los 694 mvolt. marca 14.7 en un rango de 235 mvolt. seria bueno si alguien con conocimiento en progra. de pic pudiera hacer las correcion en el archivo .asm http://siliconchip.com.au/cms/attachments/show.html?year=2000&month=October
> aqui les dejo una muestra de como trabaja http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOVZcJPOVgc&feature=youtu.be en el archivo narrowbando2.jpg esta grafica de AFR - Voltaje.




Master, viendo tu tema. Analizo que el input de voltaje antes del convertidor AD es de 100mv a 1000 mv. (0.1 ~ 1 Vcc+)  y luego si usas una conversión de 10 bits con FOSC8 (8T/s) con Vref+ = 5vcc ... la constante de voltaje para comparar en el PIC seria.. X = Vref+ / (2^n -1)   ... resultado:  X = 0,004887   y X lo multiplicas por el voltaje ya convertido .  EJEMPLO: Si la sonda lambda a 500°c entrega 0.6mv+ ... (Conversión ADC) ... tendria que mostrar en display (7segment o LCD) ... algo de 83 mv+.

Alguien que pueda ayudarme con lo q me fume y escribi. 
Saludos.


----------



## albermillan69 (Sep 13, 2012)

Buenas Tardes a todos: 

Sk8federico: Dices que tienes una AEM para medir el AFR, que modelo es??

Ya que yo tengo el sensor lambda de un AEM 30-2001, pero no se como identificar sus cables, para poder hacerlo funcionar con un pic... Ya que no tengo el reloj (Muerto)...

Si puedes ayudarme, seria magnifico....


----------



## sk8federico (Sep 14, 2012)

Los cables de las sondas suelen ser. 
2 blancos para la resistencia calefactora. 
1 negro Masa (gnd) 
1 gris u otro color para el registro de la zona. 

Espero que haya sido esa la pregunta. 
Saludos. 
Federico.


----------



## MerLiNz (Sep 14, 2012)

La sonda de banda ancha no tiene los mismos cables ni tampoco funciona igual que una sonda de banda estrecha, para conseguir hacer funcionar la sonda de banda ancha necesitas un circuito adicional para acondicionar la señal y convertirla al tipico 0-5V.

El circuito es algo asi de este tipo: 
http://www.siliconchip.com.au/cms/gallery/article.html?a=111598&i=15


----------

